# Audi Q7 SUV Makes Debut at "quattro Night"



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Escorted by bodyguards like a superstar, it fulfilled its first official engagement in front of hundreds of media representatives: the Audi Q7, the prototype of a new SUV generation, put in a surprise appearance at the "quattro Night" on February 21, 2005 when it rolled onto the piazza of the Audi Forum in Ingolstadt.
A fitting highlight to celebrate the 25th anniversary of quattro permanent four-wheel drive: because together with the top athlete Audi RS4, the multi-talented Q7 with off-road capabilities symbolises the wide-ranging talents of quattro technology. Both superlative driveability on asphalt and optimum traction off the beaten track are characteristic features of the once-revolutionary drive concept that has since been installed on production models an incredible 1.8 million times.
The production version of the "Pikes Peak quattro" study will appear on the market at the start of 2006 in the guise of the Audi Q7. High-performance petrol and TDI engines will then guarantee excellent road performance; quattro permanent four-wheel drive and the cutting-edge suspension will translate it into optimum grip and maximum driving pleasure on any terrain. 
Until it makes its international exhibition debut at the 2005 Frankfurt Motor Show, all further appearances of the Q7 will take place exclusively behind closed doors. Over the next few months, Q7 prototypes will be undergoing intensive tests in the toughest conditions imaginable, including in Arctic regions and burning deserts: proving grounds to guarantee a successful production launch.


----------



## fazant (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 SUV Makes Debut at "quattro Night" ([email protected])*

beautiful car


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi Q7 SUV Makes Debut at "quattro Night" (fazant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fazant* »_beautiful car


----------



## VWDSG (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 SUV Makes Debut at "quattro Night" ([email protected])*

Are there any more photos?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 SUV Makes Debut at "quattro Night" (VWDSG)*

No, unfortunately that's all they released. We were unable to attend the event in Ingolstadt and from what I can see, not many photos surfaced from those who attended. I think I saw a front shot somewhere. I'll try and dig it up.


----------



## VWDSG (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 SUV Makes Debut at "quattro Night" ([email protected])*

That front shot looks great!







When will it hit dealerships here inthe States?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 SUV Makes Debut at "quattro Night" (VWDSG)*

A production version wil debut at Frankfurt. If that's the case, they could do a US show debut as early as the November LA show or January Detroit. I'd guess by the end of 2005 earliest.


----------



## VWDSG (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 SUV Makes Debut at "quattro Night" ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A production version wil debut at Frankfurt. If that's the case, they could do a US show debut as early as the November LA show or January Detroit. I'd guess by the end of 2005 earliest.

Another year







I guess I will go ahead and order my A4 next week.


----------



## gmwsag (Mar 23, 2005)

Audi is impressing me with this beautiful SUV...if I had to buy an SUV, it would definitely be this one. I understand it is basically a VW Touraeg or Porsche Cayenne, but with Audi's own style, engine choices, and unique interior...they can make this car a hit.
I hope the price range is around $35-$50K. They can't overprice it or nobody will buy it.


----------

